# Several Hawaii resorts Now Affiliated with VRI



## Dani (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi,

  Just wanted to point out that several Hawaii resorts are now affiliated with VRI as indicated by the following thread started by Lawren:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=991


----------



## PA- (Jun 13, 2005)

They are only "affiliated" in that VRI is the management company for VI.  These VI owned properties DON'T get the VRI exchange priority.

VRI is as bad (in my opinion) as having the developer run your timeshare.  I don't trust them, and I wouldn't recommend buying a property managed by them unless:

1)  It's a resort you love, and you have to have it
2)  The VRI exchange priority is important to you
3)  you have a VERY strong HOA that can stand up to them.


----------



## JeffV (Jun 13, 2005)

PA, I will have to disagree with you.  I think VRI is a very good management company. They make sure the properties are well run, financially strong and use their clout to get better deal for the individual resorts.  I have worked with them and found them to be up front and above board.


----------



## PA- (Jun 13, 2005)

JeffV said:
			
		

> ....  I think VRI is a very good management company. ...



Yep, as long as you're a stockholder, and not an owner of a week managed by them.


----------



## JeffV (Jun 13, 2005)

There are no stockholders in VRI, Roy Fraser is the sole owner.  I own a week managed by them and have been very pleased with their efforts.  What specifically don't you like?


			
				PA- said:
			
		

> Yep, as long as you're a stockholder, and not an owner of a week managed by them.


----------



## PA- (Jun 13, 2005)

JeffV said:
			
		

> There are no stockholders in VRI,....



Then I see no basis for thinking they're a "good company".

They strongarm the HOA into doing things their way, and rip off the owners, in my opinion.  And as expensive as they are, they don't even do a good job running the operations, in my opinion.  I see nothing to recommend them at all.  I expect, if you're satisfied with the timeshare you own that they manage, that you fall into one of the 3 categories I mentioned.


----------



## lawren2 (Jun 13, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> They are only "affiliated" in that VRI is the management company for VI.  These VI owned properties DON'T get the VRI exchange priority.



That doesn't make much sense. I guess I will call VRI this week. They are on the VRI website and there is no other common thread for the VRI exchange window than the VRI management of resorts.

I have to ask where you are getting your information. 

They have done wonders for Cape Winds, turning it from a "Bates Motel" to a RID.


----------



## JeffV (Jun 13, 2005)

Definition of company = "an institution created to conduct business", I don't think that having more than one stockholder is a requirement.
Left to their own devices, many HOAs are inept and need strong guidance.  If the HOA can't stand up to a management company, you need to elect a new HOA, not complain about someone who is doing a good job.  Again, do you have anything specific or just a general opinion?


			
				PA- said:
			
		

> Then I see no basis for thinking they're a "good company".
> 
> They strongarm the HOA into doing things their way, and rip off the owners, in my opinion.  And as expensive as they are, they don't even do a good job running the operations, in my opinion.  I see nothing to recommend them at all.  I expect, if you're satisfied with the timeshare you own that they manage, that you fall into one of the 3 categories I mentioned.


----------



## PA- (Jun 13, 2005)

JeffV said:
			
		

> Definition of company = "an institution created to conduct business", I don't think that having more than one stockholder is a requirement.
> Left to their own devices, many HOAs are inept and need strong guidance.  If the HOA can't stand up to a management company, you need to elect a new HOA, not complain about someone who is doing a good job.  Again, do you have anything specific or just a general opinion?



You misunderstood what I was saying.  What I meant was, if you can't be a stockholder (in which case you would revel in their raking in the profits from the homeowners), I don't know why you would consider them a "good company".  Certainly from the homeowner's standpoint, I wouldn't.

Yes, I have specifics, but don't care to go into them in detail, beyond the statements I've already made.  They charge a lot, they strong-arm the HOA and sway them towards bad decisions, and even after all that, they don't do a great job running them (in my opinion).  

You're obviously happy with their management of your resort, that's great.  I'm not trying to change your mind.  

My opinion is that VI is better off without Sunterra, but that their escape from the frying pan didn't clear the fire entirely.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2005)

Phil - which multi-resort management companies do you believe perform better than VRI.  To keep this relevant, this should be management companies that are not developer affiliated and are realistic options for resorts that are sold out and looking for a company to manage the resort.


----------



## PA- (Jun 14, 2005)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> Phil - which multi-resort management companies do you believe perform better than VRI.  To keep this relevant, this should be management companies that are not developer affiliated and are realistic options for resorts that are sold out and looking for a company to manage the resort.



If you're looking to pay top dollar and get top service, I would probably hire Marriott, not VRI.  Yes, they'll run roughshod over the HOA, but you'll get better management.

If you're looking to have the HOA control major decisions, get good customer service for reservations, billing, etc, I would probably use ORE.  

What's your opinion?  Who would you use?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 14, 2005)

*VRI has been great for my resorts*



			
				PA- said:
			
		

> VRI is as bad (in my opinion) as having the developer run your timeshare.  I don't trust them, and I wouldn't recommend buying a property managed by them unless:
> 
> 1)  It's a resort you love, and you have to have it
> 2)  The VRI exchange priority is important to you
> 3)  you have a VERY strong HOA that can stand up to them.



I could not disagree more with this.  VRI is one of the only truly independent management companies (not a developer/sales company with Management as a sideline).  I own at two resorts they manage and have found them to be a company of integrity that listens to the HOA and implements exactly what they are told.  I don't know what experience you are basing your opinion on but no management can do a good job if they don't get the support (read $$) from the HOA.  Like any management company VRI will have troubled resorts and do the best they can with what they have to work with.  Not every VRI resort is a Gold Crown but that isn't VRI's fault.  You are correct that the HOA Board must play a strong role in directing how the resort is to operate or, to protect themselves, VRI will make decisions to best serve the owners. I think your problem is with the HOA not VRI and it is unfair to paint VRI as the "bad guy" in whatever you have experienced at your location.


----------



## JoyC (Jun 14, 2005)

*Happy with VRIresorts*

We own a number of timeshare on the Cape (summer) managed by VRI and are very happy with the management. They try to keep the mf low (under $500) and run effiencient operations.  We ususally stay at our resort 1 or 2 weeks in the summer.  

We also traded into other VRI resorts and enjoyed our stay in those resorts as well.  They are too well managed.


----------



## PA- (Jun 14, 2005)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> ...I guess I will call VRI this week. ....



Good idea, let us know what they say.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> …
> What's your opinion?  Who would you use?


I don't have any particular thoughts.  I asked simply to get your input.

We own at a VRI resort and have had no issues.  I have also stayed at several VRI resorts using VacationTyme, and they have always seemed well run and managed.  VRI also seems a good option for very small resorts where VRI operates other resorts in the areaa(e.g., Mandalay Shores, 7 units).  VRI can assign an experienced and capable manager to the resort on a part time basis.

There are two VRI resorts I have gleaned some knowledge abot the relationship with VRI (Winners Circle and Mandalay Shores).  My impressions from those resorts are significantly different from what you reported. 

So I have no intrinisc distrust of VRI, but I am also not in a position to compare with other management companies except Sunterra.


----------



## Dani (Jun 14, 2005)

PA,

    I too don't understand why you are saying that VRI owners do not get a preference into those VI resorts that are now VRI managed as you can see from my questions in the other thread.   I would be curious to know the answer.


----------



## lawren2 (Jun 14, 2005)

*VRI and RCI say...*



			
				PA- said:
			
		

> Good idea, let us know what they say.



I called both VRI and the VRI/RCI numbers. Both companies confirmed that
the Alliance will also be good for the new Vacation Internationale resorts ( 10 of which are in the Hawaiian Islands )


Exchange Program Benefits
As a result of the VRI/RCI alliance, the VRI/RCI Exchange Program includes a $20 discount on the standard RCI domestic exchange fee when you exchange into * another VRI managed resort. *You also get internal exchange priority that gives you first access to VRI inventory.

VRI/RCI Exchange Program
1-877-VRI-3334 (1-877-874-3334)


----------



## Dani (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Lawren!!!


----------



## PA- (Jun 14, 2005)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> I called both VRI and the VRI/RCI numbers. Both companies confirmed that
> the Alliance will also be good for the new Vacation Internationale resorts ( 10 of which are in the Hawaiian Islands )
> 
> 
> ...




Now call VI and get the truth.


----------



## JeffV (Jun 14, 2005)

The truth is what was stated whether you like the answer or not.


			
				PA- said:
			
		

> Now call VI and get the truth.


----------



## Dani (Jun 14, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> Now call VI and get the truth.




Pa,

  Do you think that VI has a motive to not be so truthful about the ability of others to exchange into their resort group with a preference?  I have no idea what the truth is, only what I've read here.  I do know that it should be pretty easy to suss out once those of us with VRI weeks make a few comparisons with other weeks that we have.


----------



## PA- (Jun 14, 2005)

JeffV said:
			
		

> The truth is what was stated whether you like the answer or not.



It's not a matter whether I like it or not, it's the matter of what's the truth.  I own VRI property, so this would be nothing but an enhancement for me personally.

VI is adamant that the VRI internal exchange priority doesn't apply to their properties, even though VRI manages the property.

VI has no reason to lie about that, that I can think of.  It doesn't necessarily mean they're correct, of course, they could be mistaken.

However, you must admit, RCI and VRI DEFINATELY have a vested interest in making people believe that, whether true or not, and it would be impossible for us to know whether we were getting the priority or not.  Once again, they could be telling the truth, but I would believe my sources over RCI and VRI, who I don't always trust to tell the truth.  

Forgive me for being skeptical.  I'm not trying to burst your balloon.  I'm only interested in understanding who's telling the truth.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> Now call VI and get the truth.


Why do you think that VI is more authoritative about what happens inside the RCI trading system than RCI itself - and particularly the RCI reps who have been trained to work with VRI resorts and owners?

Personally, I think that RCI probably knows more about what happens inside the RCI system than does VI.  If an RCI rep who works with the system says that all VRI are handled inside the RCI system identically (including the old VI resorts), that sounds more reliable to me than a conflicting statement made by VI.

But if you have some reason as to why VI is more reliable about the RCI trading procedures than VI, I'm ready to listen to it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2005)

Added note: Just because VI thinks it supposed to work that way, it doesn't always follow that it's implemented that way at RCI.  Wouldn't be the first time that a resort and RCI got crosswise on "special rules".


----------



## ragtop (Jun 14, 2005)

VI does not deposit into RCI Weeks.  All deposits into that program are made by VI owners who happen to be members of RCI Weeks.


----------



## Lee B (Jun 14, 2005)

I doubt that there is a lot (any?) of slop in the VI vacancies and the members wanting to stay in them.   VI

Owns some condos in places, not the whole resorts.
Probably places most members in VI-owned intervals.
Owners probably don't deposit many weeks or points into RCI.
Therefore, RCI probably doesn't get much VI inventory.  What they do get deposited into their spacebank might get a VI request priority first, then a VRI request priority, then availability to all RCI members.  So VRI requesters wanting HI may not have much benefit of VRI managing the VI intervals there.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 15, 2005)

I own at Foxrun, which is a VRI resort.  I've only owned there a year, but my impression is that VRI has done a great job of improving the resort and keeping MFs reasonable.  Foxrun was originally a Fairfield resort, and some of the other phases of the same resort decided to stay with Fairfield.  The Fairfield-managed units have substantially higher MFs than Foxrun.

Fairways of the Mountains is also a VRI-managed phase of the same resort, but since I have just purchased there (got the deeds last week),  I don't know much about their history.  Fairways of the Mountains also has low fees compared to the Fairfield-managed units, though.


----------



## JeffV (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess the concensus is that VRI is a pretty good management company (with one dissenting opinion).


----------



## Conan (Jun 15, 2005)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> *
> The VRI/RCI Exchange Program includes a $20 discount on the standard RCI domestic exchange fee when you exchange into another VRI managed resort.
> You also get internal exchange priority that gives you first access to VRI inventory. *


I'm in the process of buying a deeded summer week at a VRI-managed property, Riverview Resort, South Yarmouth, Cape Cod, Mass.

Riverview Resort is listed as an RCI Points property.

Can you tell me how this all fits together?  Besides using my deeded week, I know I could deposit it with RCI Weeks.  Does the internal exchange priority operate after the RCI Weeks deposit, or is that an alternative to making the RCI deposit.

Or do I need to convert the property to RCI Points for that benefit, and if so, how does that happen and at what cost?

--Thanks!


----------



## Dani (Jun 15, 2005)

rklein001 said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of buying a deeded summer week at a VRI-managed property, Riverview Resort, South Yarmouth, Cape Cod, Mass.
> 
> Riverview Resort is listed as an RCI Points property.
> 
> ...



  Hi,

  Many VRI properties are also RCI Points resorts.  This only means that you can convert the week to Points if you choose to buy into the RCI Points system.  You can take a look at the "All Points Board" here on TUG for information on Converting Weeks to Points etc.  Bottom line is that there is usually a fee to convert a week to Points.  Some find the cost prohibitive to convert weeks that they already own.   In any event, you will reap the benefit of the VRI preference after you deposit your week into the RCI Weeks spacebank.  You do not have to deposit the week into the Points system.  I don't even know if there is such a thing as a VRI preference once a week is converted.  Maybe someone can answer that question.

BTW...I don't want to add fuel to the fire, but I received a mailing from RCI today re: the benefits of VRI ownership.  The brochure states that there are 76 "exciting" VRI resorts.  They go on to list by my count 74...none in Hawaii or Whistler.  They also have "white dots" in States where there are VRI resorts...no white dots in Hawaii.    Perhaps the brochure was printed before the affiliation with VI? Perhaps PA is correct?


----------



## JudyS (Jun 15, 2005)

Dani said:
			
		

> .... you will reap the benefit of the VRI preference after you deposit your week into the RCI Weeks spacebank.  You do not have to deposit the week into the Points system.  I don't even know if there is such a thing as a VRI preference once a week is converted.  Maybe someone can answer that question.



I recently bought a red VRI week at Fairways of the Mountains, specifically to get the VRI priority. (Technically, I bought two EOY weeks, but whatever.) The Foxrun week I already owned is blue, and gets VRI priority only for other blue VRI weeks -- pretty useless.  After my offer to purchase the red Fairways of the Mountains week was accepted, I learned that the week had been converted to RCI Points.  So, I now own a VRI week that has been converted to RCI Points. 

I asked Madge about VRI priority for my new week and was told that my Fairways of the Mountains week could NOT be deposited into RCI Weeks and would NOT get VRI priority when doing searching on the "weeks side" of RCI Points.  However, she said that other VRI resorts would be considered part of my weeks "Home Group" and get a one-month priority window for the "points side" of RCI Points.  RCI Points has not yet processed the transfer of ownership, so I don't know yet how useful this Home Group priority will be. 




			
				Dani said:
			
		

> .... BTW...I don't want to add fuel to the fire, but I received a mailing from RCI today re: the benefits of VRI ownership.  The brochure states that there are 76 "exciting" VRI resorts.  They go on to list by my count 74...none in Hawaii or Whistler.  They also have "white dots" in States where there are VRI resorts...no white dots in Hawaii.    Perhaps the brochure was printed before the affiliation with VI? Perhaps PA is correct?



Also, none of the VI resorts are listed as VRI-managed on VRI's website, www.vrivacations.com.  All the listed resorts are in the "lower 48" states; nothing in Hawaii or Canada.  I thought that, back on the old board, there was a thread establishing that VI was NOT included in the VRI priority.


----------



## Dani (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay....I'm blowing the dust off of this thread and bringing it back up to the top.  I am confused!!!     Madge said today on the "Ask RCI" board that VRI owners do get a preference into VI resorts.   Has anyone now noticed a preference into these resorts in Hawaii? 

  I lost the list of Hawaii VRI resorts that were former VI resorts.  Does anyone know where I can find this list?  I will say that I have noticed that I am pulling a LOT of Hawaii resorts that I never saw before with a VRI week that I own.  Now I'm thinking that there may be an VRI preference.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 9, 2005)

I also own a VRI resort.  I don't see a list showing any Haiwaiin resorts, though.

Where can I find this?

Thanks.  Anne


----------



## JeffV (Sep 9, 2005)

Check this LINK 


			
				anne1125 said:
			
		

> I also own a VRI resort.  I don't see a list showing any Haiwaiin resorts, though.
> 
> Where can I find this?
> 
> Thanks.  Anne


----------



## Dani (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link Jeff.   Many of the Hawaii resorts that I am now seeing are not on that list, although two are.   

  I would still like to know what the answer is to this question so will keep an eye out and make some comparisons.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.  I wonder why VRI considers Hawaii "international".

Anne


----------



## Neil Bock (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm a member of HOA Board at one VRI managed resort, and an owner at another. I was concerned at first about the amount we paid VRI for the various services, but over the years have come to believe it's well worth it. As in anything else, "You get what you pay for." They are a strong company who can get excellent quantity discounts for us, and they know the ins and outs of resort management. I have solid confidence in the advice we get from them.

Neil


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have not yet formed an opinion on VRI.  However, I do believe that the business model of a resort management company is better for an HOA than a developer oriented business model.   The goals are more aligned and real economies of scale and exchange power can be aggregated.


----------



## ragtop (Sep 12, 2005)

PA- said:
			
		

> These VI owned properties DON'T get the VRI exchange priority.



VI weeks placed into RCI Weeks inventory by VI owners do get the VRI exchange priority. VI does confirm this.


----------



## Dani (Jan 25, 2006)

Just wanted to remind folks of this.  I have definitely seen an increase in VI properties with my VRI weeks.  I can see that there is indeed a preference.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 25, 2006)

*List of VI properties?*

Dani- you must know where to access a list of vi properties-I would like to see this list.
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Dani (Jan 25, 2006)

PClapham said:
			
		

> Dani- you must know where to access a list of vi properties-I would like to see this list.
> Thanks
> Anita




   Anita,

      I do not think that all VI properties are affiliated with VRI but do not know for sure.   You can go to the VRI site.  All resorts with *** are VI resorts that are also VRI resorts:

http://www.vrivacations.com/resortdirectory.html

  This is a list of VI resorts from the VI website:

http://www.vacationinternationale.com/resorts/resortlocations.html


----------



## philemer (Jan 25, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> Just wanted to remind folks of this.  I have definitely seen an increase in VI properties with my VRI weeks.  I can see that there is indeed a preference.



Dani,
Are you seeing many of the VI Hawaii weeks w/RCI? The RCI directory shows 23 VI resorts worldwide and 10 in Hawaii, I think.

Phil


----------



## Dani (Jan 25, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> Dani,
> Are you seeing many of the VI Hawaii weeks w/RCI? The RCI directory shows 23 VI resorts worldwide and 10 in Hawaii, I think.
> 
> Phil



  This is what I am mostly seeing.  I haven't really paid attention to the non-Hawaii weeks.  Prior to this preference, I had never even heard of some of these VI resorts.    I've seen lots of Valley Isle and Sea Mountain and Sea Village weeks.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 25, 2006)

One way you'll know if you have  preference is when you go to confirm the resort. 
Are you charged the discounted exchange fee?

My VRI week is one of the best traders I have. MF's are around $400 and if it was a Marriott, they'd be in the $800 range.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 25, 2006)

*What is your vri resort?*

Calidave-which of the vri resorts do you own?
Anita


----------



## resorts13 (Mar 2, 2008)

*VRI*

Hi:

Are there any VRI reps on this forum? I have a question for you.

=Dave=


----------



## philemer (Mar 2, 2008)

resorts13 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Are there any VRI reps on this forum? I have a question for you.
> 
> =Dave=



No, but ask your question anyway. We have a lot of experts here. 

Phil


----------



## bmann (Mar 6, 2008)

Wrong area for post


----------

